# Why does Chico and his wife look so fucking similar?



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 17, 2018)

They look like siblings












BTW:

@TRUE_CEL the nosematchpill is legit brother. Look at their noses. They are legit nosematched.

I wont find a girl with a small nose cuz girls prefer guys with a similar nose to theirs((unconsciously obv)) Imagine you or me find a girl with a similar nose to ours. Its legit over JFL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 17, 2018)

>Chico and her wife




Also, her nose is actually worse than his. So they're not really nose matched. Look at her nostril show, in comparison to his.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 17, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> >Chico and her wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pls edit that shit out lmao, i always had problems with her/his i swear lulz

yea but the shape is similar, her nosetrils are legit orge


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 17, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Pls edit that shit out lmao, i always had problems with her/his i swear lulz
> 
> yea but the shape is similar, her nosetrils are legit orge


It's funnier this way, kek. 

I guess I will try my luck with a Jewish girl.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 17, 2018)

Chico mogs her


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 17, 2018)

BREATHE IN THE AIR IT'S FREE


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 17, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's funnier this way, kek.
> 
> I guess I will try my luck with a Jewish girl.


pls don't, your offspring will be autistic schizoid high IQ framecels


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 17, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> pls don't, your offspring will be autistic schizoid high IQ framecels



Kek, I don't want kids. It'd be funny though, despite being Islamic myself, my kids would be considered Jewish due to their mom being Jewish.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Nov 17, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's funnier this way, kek.
> 
> *I guess I will try my luck with a Jewish girl.*


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 18, 2018)

People tend to be attracted to phenotypes similar to their own.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

That western whore look like incel boy.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)

Ugly girl tbh


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 21, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> Ugly girl tbh


You fuck her then


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> You fuck her then


I would bang her but I'd prefer asian.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 21, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> I would bang her but I'd prefer asian.


Shes gonna leave chico for your sexy ass bruh, you def look a lot better bruh


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)

Tr3way said:


> Shes gonna leave chico for your sexy ass bruh, you def look a lot better bruh


true man. I mog the fuck out of chico.
Who does he think he is!


----------

